# Tongue and two little tits



## Fangman (Jan 14, 2008)

Yesterday's Great tit was not the only one showing tongue as this dancing chaffinch shows taken within a few minutes of each other.





Just for comparison - after official sunset this afternoon and meter saying 20th at 2.8 spotted the two smaller tits on the feeder at the same time which gave a chance of size comparison.




Until the gang arrived




Sorry about the quality - really pushing my luck in the gloom.  Surprised they were still feeding as late.

I really would have done better to have gone to iso 1600 or more but too dark to see the settings.


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice shots, thet title of this thread sounds *wrong* lol.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 14, 2008)

IndieMe said:


> Nice shots, thet title of this thread sounds *wrong* lol.


I posted "Singing for its supper" yesterday with the tongue of a great tit showing and to get another tongue in view on a different species within a few minutes was surprising - also I has comments from L Tailed Tit fans so I thought I would give them some more.  I was surprised to see that the blue tit if anything is smaller in the body that the LTTit as you don't often see them on the feeder at the same time and this was only for about 30 seconds before the family of LTTits arrived and the blue tit had to make do with peanuts nearby.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 14, 2008)

Fangman, that first shot is stunning! Good dof, and the colours of the feathers are gorgeous.  Bet you were excited to see this one appear on your monitor.


----------



## Campbell (Jan 14, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever seen a birds tounge before up until now haha


----------



## doenoe (Jan 15, 2008)

great shots. I really like the last one, even though the circumstances werent all great :thumbup:


----------

